# New Loft Plan



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would appreciate everyones input into my project. I am planning to build a loft by the end of the year. I have attached few pics of my design please let me know if any adjustments are required.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Attachments didn't load.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Your loft is going to be 3 little boxes with red X's? LOL.


----------



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Upload Pic*

Sorry guys can't upload pics any help welcome


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

You can try to upload them to your albums then we can look at it there.


----------



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Pics Uploaded*

Finally managed to upload pic but only on bitmap format and the quality is c*** How does every other guy upload good quality pics and larger ones?

Well atleast you get the idea of my loft plan.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

that looks real nice! well planned.


----------



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Loft update*

Sorry not to mention the dimensions. The size is 6x4 I would love to build it larger but due to lack of space I have to settle with 6x4. The board above the aviary will be the landing board and the mesh will open and close to train the yb to trap.

I hope to house about 8 -10 pairs is that too much or i'm I ok there?

Only white homers............!!!!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

8 to 10 pairs! thats 16 to 20 birds....it will only be good for maybe 5 or 6 birds tops. I have 25 homers in a 16x8 and it is just right not too crowded, I could go to 30 but then I would be pushing it. so you may need to find more room somehow....sorry.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Nice design. I like the covered aviary.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

looks like a great starter loft but i agree 12 birds tops in that much space ,but its a great design ..bigger is always better in the long run


----------



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks guys for the feedback, I think i'll settle with 12 birds max but that is after I hav built the loft............!!


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

As for numbers of pigeons, people will have different opinions but I think most will be in the neighborhood of 2 square feet per bird. 6X4 would be 24 square feet so I would shoot for about 10-12 birds (5 or 6 pair). Just remember that 5 or 6 pair will soon have 10-12 babies before you know it and then that loft will really be small!! 

Dan


----------



## alpha7470 (Jul 7, 2009)

learning said:


> As for numbers of pigeons, people will have different opinions but I think most will be in the neighborhood of 2 square feet per bird. 6X4 would be 24 square feet so I would shoot for about 10-12 birds (5 or 6 pair). Just remember that 5 or 6 pair will soon have 10-12 babies before you know it and then that loft will really be small!!
> 
> Dan



Due to space I have no choice. I'll keep 12 birds to start of with but expand maybe in the future.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

alpha7470 said:


> Due to space I have no choice. I'll keep 12 birds to start of with but expand maybe in the future.


I certainly understand. I would have plenty of fake eggs on hand to replace the ones that will be laid. Otherwise the population will get out of hand in a hurry.

Dan


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

learning said:


> I certainly understand. I would have plenty of fake eggs on hand to replace the ones that will be laid. Otherwise the population will get out of hand in a hurry.
> 
> Dan


 I agree with Dan they will double in a matter of a month if you let them do so so think about what would happen if you let them have two rounds in one season, 12 birds becomes 36 in 3 months time


----------

